# KA24ET vs SR20DET



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

ok ive searched and am still at a lose for an answer which would end up being cheaper and i plan on doin all the work myself what exactly woul need to be purchased for both i know that i would need a turbo for the KA and i would be planning on getting black top front clip if i went SR the front clip ive found is $2300 and i dont know what i would need to purchase to get either running. ive been considering using a nitrous(sp) system in either so if any requirments to safely use the nitrous(sp) would be needed this would save me from having to replace parts have way through the build up


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

why dont u research the info of what u will need to make it run. what each part does and the cost of each part. then once u have the basics of a turbo engine down then start pricing things out......


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

i have searched and have only become confused on what would be needed for either set up


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

I have researched this sum and found that for the best bang for your buck and best support go with the SR I am not saying that it is a better engine (many will argu it is) but just try and find 5 turbo manifolds for the KA24E then try and go to 5 import tunning web sites and not see a Turbo manifold for a SR. They are factory turbo and can do decent power out of the box and with not alot of mods. The KA will be one big mod. Now if you have some money time and knowledge and just want a bad ass 240 not a silvia clone then hell yeah turbo the sh!t out of a KA but if you just want a quick and easy turbo set up SR. And if you shop around you can get a really good deal on clips I have seen them with the lsd and all.


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

kilty_0 said:


> i have searched and have only become confused on what would be needed for either set up


then oviously you havent searched hard enough if your still confused. no one will search the answers for you. maybe some one will post up some info. but the majority of the info you need, u can find. trust me, search this forum. read everything you can. if you must write down the info you need, take notes. its like a free class on nissans. this site and www.sr20deforum.com (if you decide to go sr20det) will give you accurate information. agian search and good luck.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

for a KA24ET, you can actually use a stock Nissan manifold from a Z18ET motor


----------



## chuki (Jan 2, 2005)

thats why u buy a ka24de for like 500. Then go to phatka-t.com, boost designs, and various other places. There are plenty of ka mani's out there. Best bang for your buck is easily a ka-t.


----------

